# Puppy pic thread



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah OK I know this has been done thousands of times................but i would like to see peoples updated pics of their pooches!

Here is mine:
NAME: Biscuit
AGE:3 yrs
SEX: Male
FAVORITE TOY: Ball, sheets or towels or trampoline:shock::shock:
BACKGROUND: We got him as a "DUD" Puppy because of brown skin around the eyes and nose. He loves the pool or any water he can go in! AND I LOVE HIM TO DEATH!

And the pics:::::::









Looking forward to see other peoples Pups!


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 10, 2008)

NAME: BUDDHA
AGE:2 YRS
SEX: Male
FAVORITE TOY: TRampoline, bones, me  
Breed: STAFFFFY 







Yours is gorgeouss


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 10, 2008)

Rest In Peace Scruffy :cry:








Cute Tara and M!


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks lullabylizard, and may scruffy rest in peace :'(


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

This is cubes and hazel


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

Favorite toy.... SLEDGE HAMMER!!!
















And this one's just cute... he doesn't like water.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

Bosco, miff and lulu


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out my commercial thread. Here's Fang practicing for his acting gig.


----------



## paleoherp (Nov 10, 2008)

This is our English Staffie - Rocky, who has just graduated from puppy school, he will be 14 wks this Friday


----------



## Dusty62 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well her is one of my big guard dogs!!!LOL






Cheers Dusty


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

AWWW all these puppies are so cute!!


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

Miff and bosc!
and then a shaved bosco!


----------



## Trouble (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is my boy.. 

*NAME: *Jetz
*AGE: *6 yrs
*SEX: *Male
*BREED: *English Mastif x Lab
*FAV THING TO DO: *Sleep lol.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Aw cute pics!


----------



## leighroyaus (Nov 10, 2008)

heres our pup coco

he was a horny little bugger (so we had him chopped n that fixed him ha ha)





after all the rooting he was buggered (was looking after dads dog for a couple weeks





and one more for good measure. hes got such a personality


----------



## ambah (Nov 10, 2008)

Pup in boots!
This is our latest addition.. Jasper, he's such a sweetheart!


----------



## Leezel73 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is my girl
6 year old Ridgeback x rottie
Best dog ever!!


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 10, 2008)

aww he is so cute paleoherp!


----------



## Lesa (Nov 10, 2008)

My baby - as a pup and all grown up!!!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 10, 2008)

leezel73 is that green paint on her face? hehe
there all cute eveyone i should get a dog soon


----------



## Miss B (Nov 10, 2008)

ambah said:


> Pup in boots!
> This is our latest addition.. Jasper, he's such a sweetheart!



Jasper is adorable, what breed is he?

Here are a few updated pics of my little lady.

NAME: Minook aka Wolfgirl Hott Chocolate
AGE: 7 months
SEX: female
BREED: Siberian Husky


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 10, 2008)

holy smokes miss b.THATS ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL DOGS I HAVE EVER SEEN!
take more pics shes awsome.


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 10, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Jasper is adorable, what breed is he?
> 
> Here are a few updated pics of my little lady.
> 
> ...



shes looking good B


----------



## shane14 (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres Thandi my 7yo English Staffy!

Name is Zulu for Loved one
favourite toy, cats poo or dead birds










Just to show her lazyiness!


----------



## shane14 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats my fat little girl


----------



## ambah (Nov 10, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Jasper is adorable, what breed is he?
> 
> Here are a few updated pics of my little lady.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. He's a toy pomeranian, your Minook is gorgeous too!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 10, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> holy smokes miss b.THATS ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL DOGS I HAVE EVER SEEN!
> take more pics shes awsome.



Hehe oh I have LOTS of pics :lol: Here's a few faves.




























Becswillbe said:


> shes looking good B



Thanks  Her first show is this weekend


----------



## aoife (Nov 11, 2008)

all these doggies are so darn cute!!!!!!!!!! i'll have to post some pics of my puppy!!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 12, 2008)

Well Luna isn't a puppy (she's almost two) but I may as well post a few piccies of her too.


----------



## bruce34 (Nov 12, 2008)

Millie and Jenna


----------



## noni (Nov 12, 2008)

this is cody, she is a kelpie x and is about 12 yrs old
2nd pic is of her wearing a toupee made of her own hair which i picked up in clumps off the bedroom carpet!


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 12, 2008)

This is Leo. He's a jack russel x whippet, and he's seventeen months.


----------



## hilly (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my little buddy Vegas, a six month old purebred Rhodesian ridgeback. Loyal to a fault, protective 30kgs and still growing!


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Thanks  Her first show is this weekend



hahaha u mean your actually going to this one? :lol:


----------



## Miss B (Nov 12, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> hahaha u mean your actually going to this one? :lol:



Yup I finally got my act together :lol: I've actually got her entered in two shows this weekend.

She has six shows in November and two in December. Entries have been sent in and paid for so wish us luck 8)


----------



## candycaine (Nov 13, 2008)

NAME/S Nitro, Keysha & Raven
AGE: 3years, 5 years and 17 weeks
SEX: Male, Female & Female
FAVORITE TOY: Bone's, mum slippers, mum's bra's and shoes, squeeky ball and soccer ball.
BACKGROUND: I bred the adults this year and got 7 gorgous pup's from them desided to keep Raven.
BREED: Pure bred Siberian Huskies

Keysha, Raven and Nitro all got shaved today lol as you can see in Keysha's pic.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely pics Candycaine, I like Nitro's blue eyes  

You're actually not supposed to shave/clip the Sibe coat - it is double layered for insulation against both heat and cold.


----------



## pinkmus (Nov 13, 2008)

The dog we had in Malta but had leave her behind in Malta. Had got her from the SPCA about 7 years ago. Now she s in Malta taking care of my older brother  I miss her so much....:cry:


----------



## gonff (Nov 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL there are some funny pictures LOL


----------



## Ristof (Nov 13, 2008)

Heres Archie (Lab) at 4months, he is now 8months
Thats Den (Spanador) in the background


----------



## Rocky (Nov 13, 2008)

This is my first dog, he is a 6 month old Maltese puppy, we got at the pound, he is adorable. 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr9AbMi1y98

(that is not me speaking on the clip)


----------



## byby_v8 (Nov 13, 2008)

this is my girlfriends pug, coco she is about 3 or 4 months old and doesnt stop!!! skitzo


----------



## greggyf (Nov 13, 2008)

this is chelsea. she looks cute but don't let that deceive you


----------



## Leezel73 (Nov 13, 2008)

hilly said:


> This is my little buddy Vegas, a six month old purebred Rhodesian ridgeback. Loyal to a fault, protective 30kgs and still growing!


 
Oh hilly!!! Vegas is georgeous!!! I have a rigdeback x rottie and shes the best!!! She would do anything for me... we had friends over and a friend bought one of his friends and he put his hand on my knee and she got up as fast as she could and growled at him and sat beside me the whole night!!! 
You got a real stunner!!!


----------



## candycaine (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Lovely pics Candycaine, I like Nitro's blue eyes
> 
> You're actually not supposed to shave/clip the Sibe coat - it is double layered for insulation against both heat and cold.


 

I only got it shaved because I'm from Darwin, and its not like there completely bold, so they won't burn, and alot of breeders and keepers shave them in the hottest time of year which is around now, they've got a pond full of clean water, heaps of shade.

and it was also so there coat grow's evenly.

I wasn't going to get them clipped but because the ticks up in darwin are really bad its just easier to treat them when shaven.

should all grow back around 3 weeks to a month.


----------



## OU812 (Nov 13, 2008)

*My little girl*

This is my little girl "Kuta"
2 yo American Staffy
She has got the best personality and is SO obedient.
I LOVE HER !


----------



## palmej (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my baby Shorty =]
he is 9 years old and a Jack Russell X Foxy

also featured with him is chloe my cat.. i have no photos of shorty without her


----------



## aoife (Nov 13, 2008)

jeepers, Shorty has very long claws! sharp looking too!


----------



## palmej (Nov 13, 2008)

haha yeah they need a trim... he's a bit of a killer


----------



## theduclos (Nov 13, 2008)

ive got 2 english staffs. Zeke is the male, Kia is the female. Havnt taken pictures for a few months so Kia is still a baby in the pics. But my male is my pride and joy, 25kg at 1 yr old and solid as a rock.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

candycaine said:


> I only got it shaved because I'm from Darwin, and its not like there completely bold, so they won't burn, and alot of breeders and keepers shave them in the hottest time of year which is around now, they've got a pond full of clean water, heaps of shade.
> 
> and it was also so there coat grow's evenly.
> 
> ...




Coming from a dog groomer.

You can clip ANY breed and the coat will grow back the same, yes while their coat does protect them from both cold weather and hot that is back in siberia and the temperature doesn't reach 40 plus, their coats are suitable in their native homeland.

Very good move, every long coated dog should be clipped off during summer.
How would you like to wear a furr coat all through 40 degree days?


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha tard


----------



## miley_take (Nov 13, 2008)

*NAME: *Pepper and Rosie 
*AGE: *8 years and 9 months
*SEX: *Male and Female
*BREED: *Border Collie and a Cattle Dog x
*FAV THING TO DO: *Sleep (on my bed), eat, and play with each other


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Nov 13, 2008)

they're all beautiful! i really wish i could get a dog, but the flat we live in at the moment isn't suitable for one


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Coming from a dog groomer.
> 
> You can clip ANY breed and the coat will grow back the same, yes while their coat does protect them from both cold weather and hot that is back in siberia and the temperature doesn't reach 40 plus, their coats are suitable in their native homeland.
> 
> ...



Well actually that's not true I'm afraid, dog groomer or not, shows how little you know about the Siberian Husky. Sibes are *not* routinely shaved/clipped. And they are not a 'long coated dog'. They are a double-coated Spitz breed with a short, dense coat which insulates against both heat and cold.

I have three Sibes, and I live in Brisbane. None of them have ever been (nor will ever be) clipped back. I also know a lot of Sibe breeders and showies - and none of them ever clip their dogs. The Sibe coat is not meant to be clipped - it actually reduces their ability to regulate their body temperature. 

However as candycaine mentioned, she does live in a tick prone area, so for that reason I suppose I could understand having them clipped back. Finding a tick in a thick Spitz coat is nearly impossible.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Coming from a dog groomer.
> 
> You can clip ANY breed and the coat will grow back the same, yes while their coat does protect them from both cold weather and hot that is back in siberia and the temperature doesn't reach 40 plus, their coats are suitable in their native homeland.
> 
> ...



Every long coated and most double coated with the except of maybe a lab.


----------



## Snake_Gal (Nov 13, 2008)

1st pic is of my little man Gizmo.
He's a 5yr old Maltese/ShihTzu


2nd is Pebbles. BullArab X girl.
She was a very severe rescue case when she first came to me. She is the sweetest girl ever.
3yrs old nearly and has been with me 1.5yrs. Very protective of me.
Featured with Pebbles is my naughty Torti Soxy. She's about 5.5yrs now.


I love both my pooches to bits. They are spoiled rotten and I think they know it to.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Every long coated and most double coated with the except of maybe a lab.



Yes, and as I said - that shows just how little you know about Siberian Huskies.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Well actually that's not true I'm afraid, dog groomer or not, shows how little you know about the Siberian Husky. Sibes are *not* routinely shaved/clipped. And they are not a 'long coated dog'. They are a double-coated Spitz breed with a short, dense coat which insulates against both heat and cold.
> 
> I have three Sibes, and I live in Brisbane. None of them have ever been (nor will ever be) clipped back. I also know a lot of Sibe breeders and showies - and none of them ever clip their dogs. The Sibe coat is not meant to be clipped - it actually reduces their ability to regulate their body temperature.
> 
> However as candycaine mentioned, she does live in a tick prone area, so for that reason I suppose I could understand having them clipped back. Finding a tick in a thick Spitz coat is nearly impossible.




Samoyeds are not routinely shaved/clipped either, but this does not mean that they can't be taken back short and yes i retyped long coated and double coated.

Obviously siberian huskys that are shown are not clipped, i have a pekingese and they are shown with coats that flow along the floor but the dog still remains hot and my peek gets shaved in summer and kept fluffy in winter.

Yes they don't HAVE to be clipped but i am saying it is the kindest thing you can do for your dog unless they sit in an air conditioned room during the whole of summer.

It insulates them but not on 30 plus degree days, they simply were not bred for that kind of heat.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree to disagree with you on that one. It's like saying that the insulation in the roof of your house is great for winter... but should be totally removed in summer. I know my breed well and I can assure you that clipping Sibes in summer is not the kindest thing for them. It actually makes it harder for them to regulate their body temperature. 

Here is a bit of reading for you.



> *SHAVING NORTHERN DOGS* by Gary Winn Kelly
> 
> Though northern dogs are renowned for their lovely fur coats, even the most ardent fan of the arctic breeds sometimes dreams of a dog that would just shed a little less, or not require quite so much grooming. When the spring shed comes, it can take time and patience to keep up with the task of grooming these dogs, especially when the dog may not always choose to cooperate.
> 
> ...


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 13, 2008)

for the people who have staffys: arent they just really great dogs to have? i also love labradors, my dog has a girlfriend which is a lab 
they are so cute together

M


----------



## Kurto (Nov 13, 2008)

Back then.....







And now.....


----------



## vinspa (Nov 13, 2008)

These are our babies
first one is Sprinkles
then Abbey,then deisel and last is Banjo


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> I'm going to have to agree to disagree with you on that one. It's like saying that the insulation in the roof of your house is great for winter... but should be totally removed in summer. I know my breed well and I can assure you that clipping Sibes in summer is not the kindest thing for them. It actually makes it harder for them to regulate their body temperature.
> 
> Here is a bit of reading for you.



Ever heard that story where the people scaling antarctica didn't need their sleigh dogs anymore so they sent them back to australia and they died within a week because they could'nt cope with the heat? If they had shaved them off with a 7# and kept them in a cool place they probably would'nt have died.

I have dealt with more siberian huskies than you probably have eaten dinner. I have five siberian huskies whom of which i clip off during summer and their owners would not have it any other way.

That's rubbish about gambling with their health, they have the same heating and cooling methods as other dogs besides the fact that they have double coats, they pant to cool down as that is their air conditioning system and they develop a thick undercoat during the colder times to cope with that but in australia they arn't towing sleighs and like i have said multiple times now it gets alot hotter here than it does in siberia and they were not bred to cope with australias weather conditions.

If you clip your huskies off on a warmer day their blood will remain as hot as the next dogs, and because your dog is from siberia if you clipped it off and it was a twelve degree day i assure you it would'nt freeze  and the insulation in my roof doesn't live or breath.

Yep, agree to disagree, i just hope for your dogs sake that they are kept inside and that they get groomed regularly.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

Go on, keep talking... you are just digging yourself deeper and deeper.

You clearly know nothing about Northern breeds. I don't care how many Huskies you have clipped - that doesn't make it right. Here is some more reading material for you. You clearly need it.

Northern Breed Dogs in the Heat


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 13, 2008)

kurto,
what breed?
gorgeouss dog


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Go on, keep talking... you are just digging yourself deeper and deeper.
> 
> You clearly know nothing about Northern breeds. I don't care how many Huskies you have clipped - that doesn't make it right. Here is some more reading material for you. You clearly need it.
> 
> Northern Breed Dogs in the Heat



Yeah and the same goes for you just because you are defensive because i said it was the kindest thing you can do for your dog in summer.

Again just hope they are INDOOR dogs.

But you haven't yet said anything about the fact that these dogs were not bred for australian weather conditions? Would you disagree with me on that? Because quite clearly it's true.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

vinspa said:


> These are our babies
> first one is Sprinkles
> then Abbey,then deisel and last is Banjo




Gorgeous! Is that a de bordeaux?


----------



## Kurto (Nov 13, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> kurto,
> what breed?
> gorgeouss dog



He's......er.....um...... a "line" bred staffy x pitbull x bull mastiff!!


----------



## vinspa (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a de bordeaux?



Yep sure are both Abbey and Diesel


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

vinspa said:


> Yep sure are both Abbey and Diesel



They are absoloutly beautiful, do you get slobbered on?


----------



## vinspa (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> They are absoloutly beautiful, do you get slobbered on?



They are not too bad ,the only time it is bad is in summer when they have a drink and then come for a cuddle!!!!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Yeah and the same goes for you just because you are defensive because i said it was the kindest thing you can do for your dog in summer.
> 
> Again just hope they are INDOOR dogs.
> 
> But you haven't yet said anything about the fact that these dogs were not bred for australian weather conditions? Would you disagree with me on that? Because quite clearly it's true.



No my dogs are not indoor dogs  And they cope just fine in the heat, thank you very much. I'm sure if you owned Sibes and lived in a warm climate you too would soon realise just how well they handle warm weather.

As for what they were 'bred for' - so? Just because they weren't originally bred in/for Australia does not mean they can't handle heat. In fact it's got absolutely nothing to do with what we are talking about.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> No my dogs are not indoor dogs  And they cope just fine in the heat, thank you very much. I'm sure if you owned Sibes and lived in a warm climate you too would soon realise just how well they handle warm weather.
> 
> As for what they were 'bred for' - so? Just because they weren't originally bred in/for Australia does not mean they can't handle heat. In fact it's got absolutely nothing to do with what we are talking about.




Yeah you are right the fact that the breed you own was not bred for this kind of weather has absoloutly nothing to do with the fact that they cope better being clipped off in summer.

What was i thinking?

Suprise, they are outside dogs, no wonder you took offense.

And just because your dogs haven't died from heat stroke it doesn't mean they cope fine.


----------



## candycaine (Nov 13, 2008)

haha you two lol.

you both have good arguments here...

this is the only time I have ever clipped my sibes, and to the reason of having a bad tick infestation up here all year round. I just got my house and yard done so I needed drastic messures for my 3 sibes. they do, actually do very well in the heat up here though and they have way's of destroying your gardens to keep cool, by digging in one spot to make a hole big enough for them to fit there body in it. all mine are outside dogs by the way, and there are ways to over come the heat with plents of shade and a pond and heeps of water buckets and hosing them.

they are double coated but I do feel it is just a tad too hot up here for them to handle it. the tempreture up in Darwin is rediculous all year round, never gets cold here its a constant 35 + and lately its been 40degrees + humidity. if you've never lived here then you will never understand how hot and unbarable it is for both people and animals. I've lived in brisbane and at least you get winter and a brake of having to use the aircon, I need it on all year round. and you guys get cooler night and wind, we don't get wind and the nights are just as bad as the days. thats just so you know that comparing brisbane temp with darwin temp is just rediculous.

alot of people however do keep the northern dogs up here and yes I do understand where your coming with not having a husky shaved if you are showing them. no show animal is shaved as I know of up here but my animals arn't for show there just pets, I getting them shaved was the best dissition I could make at the time and it really helped with the ticks. 

getting them shaved in summer I would only agree on doing if they where having a horrorable time trying to shed there coat. and to help them I would carefully consider getting it groomed and maybe shaved to give them the hand. but yeah first time and only for the tick reason. 

thats my two sence 

cheers


----------



## Elibum (Nov 13, 2008)

My 3 Pugs Astro, Bubbles and Roxy

Astro is 2
bubbles is 3months and Roxy is 3


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

candycaine said:


> haha you two lol.
> 
> you both have good arguments here...
> 
> cheers



I am not saying that they MUST be clipped by any means, but it is the kindest thing you can do for your dog in hot weather and yes they dig big holes to lay in because underground the temperature drops by about fifteen degrees, alot of animals use this method. Basically your dog is saying mumma i'm hot.

Alot of them vomit violently and suffer from heat stroke when outside (even in shade) and for that reason i have clipped off four of my customers huskies, and clipping them seems to solve the problem.

They don't 'drop' their undercoat once a year like alot of breeders say they do. They shed all year round due to the different weather conditions here in australia, the coat has to be manually removed with a BIG BIG dryer (or combed every day but that still won't remove it all)
although both you and miss b's huskies look very well maintained and all carry reasonably small coats.

alls i'm saying is miss b you would be very suprised at the difference in temperament after you clip off a husky (or any dog) in hot weather, they are a much happier dog and i assure you they do not suffer from any health issues unless ofcourse they are put out in the sun or constantly wet but that stands for any dog breed.

Truce? lol


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Suprise, they are outside dogs, no wonder you took offense.



Why would I take offence at that? My dogs want for nothing  Our oldest Sibe has recently turned 8 years of age... he has been an outdoor dog his entire life and (shock horror!) he has survived eight stinking hot Brissie summers. He must have missed the memo about dying of heat stroke. My dogs have loads of undercover shade, their own wading pool, and fresh water available to them at all times. In fact they cope better in the Brisbane heat than my two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.



snakeman112 said:


> Also Miss b and captainpantspie will you mind stop argueing so this thread does not get closed like so many do?.



It's not an argument - it's a discussion  I am just a little bit tired of the misguided belief that Sibes benefit from being shaved off in summer. Do you know how many times people have seen me walking my dogs and asked, "Oh - you must clip them in Summer, huh?". 



captainpantspie said:


> Alot of them vomit violently and suffer from heat stroke when outside (even in shade) and for that reason i have clipped off four of my customers huskies, and clipping them seems to solve the problem.



I don't suppose you have any statistics to back that up? I am a vet nurse and I can't say I've ever heard of that happening actually. In fact the vets I work with recommend to clients with Northern breeds that they *do not* clip their dogs off in the summer.



captainpantspie said:


> They don't 'drop' their undercoat once a year like alot of breeders say they do. They shed all year round due to the different weather conditions here in australia, the coat has to be manually removed with a BIG BIG dryer (or combed every day but that still won't remove it all)



Yes, they do shed year-round. BUT like the breeders say, they *do* also have a major coat blow once or twice per year. It is very different to regular 'shedding' - their undercoat comes out in clumps. Kataan (the 8-year-old boy) has recently been through his end-of-Winter coat blow - this is what it looks like. When he is blowing coat, I can fill half a dozen shopping bags full of hair every day and he _still_ loses it in clumps. 








captainpantspie said:


> although both you and miss b's huskies look very well maintained and all carry reasonably small coats.



Sibes are a very low-maintainence breed, contrary to popular belief. My youngest bitch is my show dog, she gets a hydrobath and a blowdry once per week to keep her coat in good condition for the ring. My older bitch gets a hydrobath and blow-dry about once per month. This is what my young bitch looks like _two weeks_ after a hydrobath. And this is despite her love of digging holes in the dirt and splashing around in the wading pool. The dirt simply falls right off. Oh and my bitch does not have a 'small coat'. Her coat is correct according to the breed standard. 






Another thing too, is that a nice coat comes from within. A good diet can make a huge difference in the condition of a dogs' coat.

Anyhow I'm not trying to start a huge argument here, but the Sibe is a breed I am quite passionate about (in case you couldn't tell :lol and it irks me to see people spreading myths about them. The simple fact is, they do not benefit at all from being clipped back in summer.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss B, are you planning on breeding your Siberian's in future? if so put me down for a pup!!


----------



## gravitation (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Why would I take offence at that? My dogs want for nothing  Our oldest Sibe has recently turned 8 years of age... he has been an outdoor dog his entire life and (shock horror!) he has survived eight stinking hot Brissie summers. He must have missed the memo about dying of heat stroke. My dogs have loads of undercover shade, their own wading pool, and fresh water available to them at all times. In fact they cope better in the Brisbane heat than my two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i'm sure you don't have much evidence to suggest that they don't benifit from being clipped as you have never done so.

I know how they shed, afterall i make a living out of grooming them.

You should bath your dog a minimum of every two weeks, you will wash out essential oils and minerals in the dogs coat.

About 80% of vets would not know the first thing about dog grooming, the most experience they have had with it is prepping for surgery and you use a 30# right down the the skin.

They DO benifit from being clipped, that's not to say that they can't lead a healthy lifestyle without being clipped, i thought you'd understand my point by now.

And yes she has a small coat which is what a husky should hold, alot of them these days are either too tall, too fat or carry way too much coat, don't get your knickers in a twist it was afterall a compliment.


----------



## channi (Nov 13, 2008)

As the owner of an Alaskan Malamut I will say I would never clip my dog in summer and if I did it would be because I was misinformed. Not that a dog won't be okay if he is clipped in summer, it's just not what is best for him.
As for bathing the dog every two weeks with Mals and huskies it is not necessary and due to the under layer of fur the fur can stay wet for 48 hrs at a time which if done excessively can lead to skin problems such as dry skin, exma (sp.) and dandruff.



captainpantspie said:


> Well i'm sure you don't have much evidence to suggest that they don't benifit from being clipped as you have never done so.
> 
> I know how they shed, afterall i make a living out of grooming them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> You should bath your dog a minimum of every two weeks, you will wash out essential oils and minerals in the dogs coat.



Most of the Sibe exhibitors/breeders that I know, hydrobath their show dogs weekly. I always use a mild shampoo like Aloveen. My show bitch has been hydrobathed every week since she was 8 weeks of age (she's now seven and a half months) and her coat is absolutely gorgeous. No dry or flaky skin, no itchiness - no problems whatsoever.

Vets may not be experts on grooming, no - but they do understand the insulating properties of Northern breed coats. And I'm sure that, of all people, Sibe breeders would know a fair bit about their own breed - and they absolutely do not recommend clipping or shaving them.



ShnakeyGirl said:


> Miss B, are you planning on breeding your Siberian's in future? if so put me down for a pup!!



Possibly  I'm currently in the process of registering my prefix with the CCCQ. If Minook does well in the show ring, and passes all relevant health tests (eyes, hips etc), then we may end up having a litter from her when she is older.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 14, 2008)

channi said:


> As the owner of an Alaskan Malamut I will say I would never clip my dog in summer and if I did it would be because I was misinformed. Not that a dog won't be okay if he is clipped in summer, it's just not what is best for him.
> As for bathing the dog every two weeks with Mals and huskies it is not necessary and due to the under layer of fur the fur can stay wet for 48 hrs at a time which if done excessively can lead to skin problems such as dry skin, exma (sp.) and dandruff.



Again i said they don't have to be but they are much happier when they are short for summer 
I said that because the girl above baths hers every week, every two weeks at the most.
and yes i'm aware of that, if the dog is dried CORRECTLY you will avoid this as with all other breeds such as golden retrievers prone to fungal disease.


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where the puppy pic thread went? I thought it was hear somewhere but all I can find is unrelated bickering. Can anyone help me?


----------



## gravitation (Nov 14, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Most of the Sibe exhibitors/breeders that I know, hydrobath their show dogs weekly. I always use a mild shampoo like Aloveen. My show bitch has been hydrobathed every week since she was 8 weeks of age (she's now seven and a half months) and her coat is absolutely gorgeous. No dry or flaky skin, no itchiness - no problems whatsoever.
> 
> Vets may not be experts on grooming, no - but they do understand the insulating properties of Northern breed coats. And I'm sure that, of all people, Sibe breeders would know a fair bit about their own breed - and they absolutely do not recommend clipping or shaving them.
> 
> ...




Of course they do! Because they want their dog to look spectacular for the judges, being bathed every week her coat would probably be on the dry side.

and yes respectable breeders should know something about the dog they are breeding but remember breeders are also the same people who do things like crop of their dogs ears because it is a traditional trait of the breed. 
Mostly it's vainity, wanting there dog to be a prime example of the breed but obviously you are not willing to except that there is a slight chance your dog might just be happier in hot weather with a shorter coat.

That's really all i was out for you to admit, you said they do not benifit but iisn't the dogs happiness and comfort benificial? All that endangers the dogs health is absoloute rubbish.
I have seen all this first hand, as for your breeders and show mates the majority of them would'nt have ANY experience on the matter apart from grooming their own huskies.

and as for your little copy and pasting job, there is all sorts of nonsense plastered throughout the internet that people jump on like theres no tomorrow;
Bathing and nail trimming are other areas where you need to give special attention when grooming your Siberian Husky. Bathing can be a rather difficult process. Though the difficult task of bathing only has to be done twice a year under normal conditions. The bathing schedule should coincide with the molting of the Siberian Husky coat, which means bathing should be done in the spring and fall. The Siberian Husky coat will often remain clean year-round and avoid the bad odors. Use a mild dog formulation shampoo when bathing your Siberian Husky. Using a harsh human shampoo can dry out your dog's coat. 

Hear that? Twice a year? Yeah sure if you don't want any physical contact with your dog and he lives in the snow.

I've come to the conclusion you can't really tell me that it's bad for the dog or unhealthy because you have no experience regarding the matter so i think i am done.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 14, 2008)

Tsubakai said:


> Does anyone know where the puppy pic thread went? I thought it was hear somewhere but all I can find is unrelated bickering. Can anyone help me?



Sorry but it's heated conversation, just sort of fell into it.


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 14, 2008)

> Does anyone know where the puppy pic thread went? I thought it was hear somewhere but all I can find is unrelated bickering. Can anyone help me?


 

I seem to be having the same problem.

Can you two move it to PMs? We don't really care who wins this fight.


----------



## candycaine (Nov 14, 2008)

Tsubakai said:


> Does anyone know where the puppy pic thread went? I thought it was hear somewhere but all I can find is unrelated bickering. Can anyone help me?


 
lol sorry my falt showing pic's of mu huskies shaved lol

sooooooorrrrrry

I think it was like 3 pages back hahaha:lol:

I think it is best to shave if they have a sevier tick infestation, and the only way to treat them where with shaving them and hydrobathing them. 

I don't plan on shaving again though untill the outbreak of ticks accure again.

and yes they do have 2 mager blows a year and shed normally through out. and its a pain having hair from one end of the yard to the other during this time. and it can take months to brush out.

my Nitro has the same length fur as yours miss b, I was abit ummmm unhappy with when she whent to them with the clippers when I was actually wanting her to groom, hydrabath, tick treatment and blow. after keysha had finally finished her mager blow and was looking fantastic. but she said that alot of husky owners up here get the clipping done. and it was basicly too late to stop her from clipping. but now for the amount of ticks they had it was the best way to get rid of them.

in the future I will make sure she only washes and grooms.

think you guys should start a new thread about this and let this thread go back to being a puppy pic tread.

attached is what nitro looked like at your young bitches age.


----------



## channi (Nov 14, 2008)

OOPS I feel bad now I didn't even post about my baby.

NAME: Bundy
AGE:3 yrs
SEX: Male
FAVORITE TOY: Ball, soft toys, my sons.
BACKGROUND: Bundy was with his original owner for two years. The original owner then moved and couldn't take Bundy with him so gave Bundy to a friend. After 6 weeks the friend decided Bundy was too high maintainence and took him to the RSPCA, which is where we found him. (best $250 I ever spent)


----------



## juggalette (Nov 14, 2008)

NAME: Sar
AGE:5 yrs
SEX: Male
FAVORITE TOY: Rope.
BACKGROUND: A friend of a friend moved into a house which specified no pets, and the landlord lived across the road...so unlucky for them, lucky for me, he was a giveaway to a good home and he is livin in luxury at my house. Spoiled rotten and has even fathered a litter of puppies last year! Oh my sweet baby dog!


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 14, 2008)

here are my two boys biff the biger brown is staffy/boxer one and mack the tan one is bull arab/bull mastif and is still a pup


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 14, 2008)

These are my two fuzzy babies. First pic was when the little one, Nala, was still a baby. Riley was a medium size man. Second pic, love this one, so much expression, especially when most people say they look they're frowning all the time.

Monique


----------



## Rocky (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello 911? Yes, ah I am scared! this thread has been HIJACKED! 

Get over it, and stick to the thread topic.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I seem to be having the same problem.
> 
> Can you two move it to PMs? We don't really care who wins this fight.



Nah keep going, i'm loving it!


----------



## mistymtn (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my lastest addition when she was 5 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some cute doggy photos of mine. The first 2 in the car are our own current dogs, the others are ones we've rescued from the needle at the pound and rehomed. 

.


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 14, 2008)

This is Bluey, my Smithfield Cattle Dog. Now 5 years old. Loyal as anything, love him to bits.

First is him as a pup, then xmas last year and another shot of me and him together


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Bonustokin said:


> This is Bluey



Bluey? :shock:


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 14, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Bluey? :shock:



Yeah mate... Are you Australian or what?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Bonustokin said:


> Yeah mate... Are you Australian or what?



I always thought BLUE cattle dogs were called Bluey. :lol:


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 14, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I always thought BLUE cattle dogs were called Bluey. :lol:



Yep correct mate  Also people with red hair usually get nicknamed "Bluey"


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Bonustokin said:


> Yep correct mate  Also people with red hair usually get nicknamed "Bluey"



Except for me, I get called 'Red'. (or fanta pants, but thats another story!). :lol:

Back on topic - more dogs please.....


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought someone with red hair, like yaself, would have worked that one out mate.... Oh well...


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Bonustokin said:


> I thought someone with red hair, like yaself, would have worked that one out mate.... Oh well...



I must be a bit slow today.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 14, 2008)

Lovemydragons said:


> These are my two fuzzy babies. First pic was when the little one, Nala, was still a baby. Riley was a medium size man. Second pic, love this one, so much expression, especially when most people say they look they're frowning all the time.
> 
> Monique




GODDAMN CUTE.
I looked after a rescued sharpei a few months back now i'm thinking it will be the next breed of choice for me that, a de de bordeaux or a staffy.


----------



## mistymtn (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are some more.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

mistymtn said:


> Here is my lastest addition when she was 5 weeks.
> 
> Cheers





Awww she is adorable! so fluffy.I want her she's so cute!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

mistymtn said:


> Here are some more.



Your dogs are soooo gorgeous!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 15, 2008)

my mate called her red cattle pup "ranga".........snappy little turd its turned out to be too........


----------



## c moore (Nov 15, 2008)

here's a pic of my wife and daughter's first litter of Yorkshire Terriers
and a pic of the proud father.


----------



## Evie88 (Nov 15, 2008)

*OUr bully*




this is our purebred bull terrier.... Gypsie... a typical bully


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2008)

Couple of piccies from today. Had her entered in two shows, she placed 2nd in her class in both shows. Not exactly the best timing, as she's blowing coat at the moment. I have to say though, she behaved like an angel, I was so proud of her.


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 16, 2008)

Hannah 1 yr old yesterday whippet


hannahs sister Zoe whippet also 1 yr old yesterday


Wippa the whippet 2 yr old Today 


And Elly greyhound 3 yr old last saturday


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful pics mattyandnat. I love Whippets and Greys.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 16, 2008)

now thats a long coat for a husky. just lovely


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry that was for the lil fella mistymtn has


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 16, 2008)

c moore said:


> here's a pic of my wife and daughter's first litter of Yorkshire Terriers
> and a pic of the proud father.




haha poor boy having to have a pink bow in this hair.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres my boy Bear:


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 17, 2008)

tyson as a pup and at 12mths (black and white boy)
and bella (blue and white girl)


----------



## mattG (Nov 17, 2008)

Vandal...


----------



## mistymtn (Nov 17, 2008)

*Puppy pics*



Pythons Rule said:


> now thats a long coat for a husky. just lovely



It's actually an Alaskan Malamute & yes they do have bigger coats than a husky.

Cheers


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2008)

here's our new pup, an AuBD. Pick him up on Friday...


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

JasonL said:


> here's our new pup, an ABD. Pick him up on Friday...



Is your cattle OK Jason?


----------



## Kyro (Nov 17, 2008)

Jason he is the cutest little pup, i'm jealous
This is my big boy Arie, he's Great Dane x American Bulldog.


----------



## biancanbobby (Nov 17, 2008)

This is Mya as a puppy and all grown up


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2008)

Ah, sorry bout that, didnt work.


Heres a pic of my guy on photobucket:
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo261/rainbow__serpent/?action=view&current=IMG_0186.jpg


----------



## mistymtn (Nov 17, 2008)

*pup pics*



biancanbobby said:


> This is Mya as a puppy and all grown up



Cute pup you have there. Husky X Malamute?

Cheers


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Ah, sorry bout that, didnt work.
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of my guy on photobucket:
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo261/rainbow__serpent/?action=view&current=IMG_0186.jpg



Lol, "bear" I was expecting a gaint!


----------



## Boney (Nov 17, 2008)

my neighbor dont like to walk his bulldog past the house anymore . after my dog tryed to attack it ! :lol:


----------



## prettyinmetal (Nov 17, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Here are some cute doggy photos of mine. The first 2 in the car are our own current dogs, the others are ones we've rescued from the needle at the pound and rehomed.
> 
> .



that is the most fantastic thing i have heard, that you guys rescue these poor little guys and find homes for them! well done. People like you deserve more recognition!


----------



## prettyinmetal (Nov 17, 2008)

c moore said:


> here's a pic of my wife and daughter's first litter of Yorkshire Terriers
> and a pic of the proud father.



hmm correct me if im wrong, but is the proud father wearing a ribbon?


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 17, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Is your cattle OK Jason?



I believe he told his kids he 'went to a farm'....


Oh wow that puppy is too cute Jason!!!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 17, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> hmm correct me if im wrong, but is the proud father wearing a ribbon?



Looks like a show dog to me. Perhaps it is tradition for Yorkies to be shown with ribbons in their hair?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> People like you deserve more recognition!



I will accept cash in unmarked bills. :lol:

There are more of us poor suckers than you think that rescue poundies. We don't do much these days since I have had enough of saying goodbye when rehoming them, so ended up keeping these 2. The shepherd cross isn't dog friendly to unknown dogs which makes it difficult. It makes you an emotional wreck. Anyway, gotta go, I think I must have something in my eye right now as its a bit watery. :shock:


----------



## Miss B (Nov 29, 2008)

I think what this thread needs is... more puppy pics.

Minook waiting for her turn in the ring at a dog show last weekend.

*




*


----------



## paleoherp (Nov 29, 2008)

this time  - rocky and his mum and dad


----------



## Miss B (Nov 29, 2008)

Lovely pics paleoherp.

Let me guess... the first pic is Rocky at Puppy Preschool graduation??


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's cubes after he ate some dirt.


----------



## paleoherp (Nov 29, 2008)

You are absolutely right Miss B, I don't know what happened to the photo when I first posted on this thred.
I am hoping Rocky will be built like his dad and have a strong red colour like his mum, so far so good. His dad - Bodeaway Awestruck (Fred) is a real stud, he has sired a few choice litters this year.


----------



## kakariki (Nov 29, 2008)

This is my boy Aragorn. He is a Great Dane X Mastiff, 2 & 1/2 yo. He was on death row in Canberra but was rescued & sent here to me, at 6 months old, by some dedicated dog lovers in ACT, NSW & SA. Pic #2 is Dana, our Shepherd. She is 7 & 1/2 yo. 
Gordo, your dog is just gorgeous! That is the face of our next pup!


----------



## inthegrass (Nov 29, 2008)

this is barry at 10 weeks, he is just as cute now at 2yrs.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Gordo, your dog is just gorgeous! That is the face of our next pup!



I can't recommend a bully highly enough as long as you're quite an energetic person, they love to play and they loooooooove people so much. He ways nearly 30kg at 8 months old now and swears black and blue that he is a lap dog lol he hasn't quite realized how big and strong he is.


----------



## paleoherp (Nov 29, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I He ways nearly 30kg at 8 months old now and swears black and blue that he is a lap dog lol .


 
That's mad :shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

Weigh* not way... don't not what i was thinking there.


----------



## kakariki (Nov 29, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I can't recommend a bully highly enough as long as you're quite an energetic person, they love to play and they loooooooove people so much. He ways nearly 30kg at 8 months old now and swears black and blue that he is a lap dog lol he hasn't quite realized how big and strong he is.



My o/h used to breed Bullies & he really wants to go back to them. Aragorn is like that too! He would weigh at least double that weight but still tries to get on any lap that sits down next to him. He also has a weird habit of sitting on the couch, with his feet on the ground :shock:. ( He is 70cm at the shoulder & has to duck to get under the kitchen table, lol.)

PS, My o/h just checked out your pup. He laughed at his " flying nun ears". And then he nodded,
" Yep, gotta get another one like that beauty! " I didn't know what he meant when he told me young bullies have flying nun ears, now I do!


----------



## paleoherp (Nov 29, 2008)

juggalette said:


> NAME: Sar
> AGE:5 yrs
> SEX: Male
> FAVORITE TOY: Rope.
> BACKGROUND: A friend of a friend moved into a house which specified no pets, and the landlord lived across the road...so unlucky for them, lucky for me, he was a giveaway to a good home and he is livin in luxury at my house. Spoiled rotten and has even fathered a litter of puppies last year! Oh my sweet baby dog!


 
That's not a bad looking staffie juggalette - not bad at all


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

kakariki said:


> My o/h used to breed Bullies & he really wants to go back to them. Aragorn is like that too! He would weigh at least double that weight but still tries to get on any lap that sits down next to him. He also has a weird habit of sitting on the couch, with his feet on the ground :shock:. ( He is 70cm at the shoulder & has to duck to get under the kitchen table, lol.)
> 
> PS, My o/h just checked out your pup. He laughed at his " flying nun ears". And then he nodded,
> " Yep, gotta get another one like that beauty! " I didn't know what he meant when he told me young bullies have flying nun ears, now I do!



I'm a bit cut about his ears actually. I really want them to stand up, i'm hoping they go up on their own soon or i may have to strap them. I got my boy from SA from an awesome breeder i can give you their contacts if ur ever really keen on getting into bullies again.


----------



## kakariki (Nov 29, 2008)

They should stand up by about 7-8 months of age. lol, o/h says don't stress cos they will probably go up by themselves. He wants to know how old Cubes ( ?) is, & yes please, would love the details of his breeder. ( He wants a bullie.... NOW!!! lol )


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

He's just coming up on 9 months. I'll pm you the breeders details.


----------



## kakariki (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, it's a small world, hey Gordo! lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

Ur not wrong, she even lives in the town i went to school at 11 years ago lol.


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Nov 30, 2008)

some updated pics.... misty is now 8mnths old hehe
1st two are her when we got her and 2nd two is her now


----------



## Miss B (Dec 1, 2008)

Kimmy_88 said:


> some updated pics.... misty is now 8mnths old hehe
> 1st two are her when we got her and 2nd two is her now



Misty is very cute! She must have been born around the same time as Minook. Minook is eight months old today


----------



## jas468 (Dec 1, 2008)

Riff and Molly


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 1, 2008)

Lesa said:


> My baby - as a pup and all grown up!!!!


 Nice!

Neapolitan Mastiff?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 1, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Lol, "bear" I was expecting a gaint!


 lol, everyone does. when you see him you think he is small and powerless, but when he bites, he is large and almighty, LOL.


----------



## aoife (Dec 1, 2008)

here is my puppy Savage, he just turned 1yr as some of you may know coz i started a "happy b'day" thread for him. 
i love my pup soooooo much, he means everything to me!

enjoy the pics, i have thousands more :lol:


----------



## gonff (Dec 1, 2008)

sweet is he a rottie?


----------



## aoife (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah he's a rottie, a crazy rottie!!


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Dec 2, 2008)

Cooper our Border Collie, we think his mother had an affair with a Kelpie! That'll teach me to buy a puppy from a pet shop!


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Dec 2, 2008)

And Lunar, Labrador X Kelpie.
Occupation: Escape Artist.
Favorite Food: Postmen and Cat poo


----------



## aoife (Dec 2, 2008)

awe!! everyone's pup's & doggies are so beautiful!! i love this thread.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a new baby joining me soon, my new show puppy arrives in early '09 

So I will have some new piccies to contribute to the Puppy Pic Thread... can't wait.


----------



## Zdogs (Dec 14, 2008)

JasonL said:


> here's our new pup, an AuBD. Pick him up on Friday...



He Is so cute, must update his pics please!

here's a couple of my girl












and the man of the house! who Is still with me and doing well as he has Cutaneous Haemangiosarcoma diagnosed earlier this year


----------



## Miss B (Dec 14, 2008)

Gorgeous pooches Zdogs!!

What breed is your girl? Love the icy blue eyes!


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 14, 2008)

Zdogs, that first pic is wicked !


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 14, 2008)

inthegrass said:


> this is barry at 10 weeks, he is just as cute now at 2yrs.


 Cute????????? lol he was a good play mate for my 2 though( no matter how hard we tried to stop them)


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 14, 2008)

Fletcher and Jet


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 14, 2008)

Fletcher Bull Arabx bully Jet Bull Arabx Stag hound


----------



## bump73 (Dec 14, 2008)

After months of harasment i finally caved and bought Erin_Jane this little guy as an early xmas present I'm getting a couple of blotched blueys off her so i figure it's fair

His name is Cooper and he's an 8 week old jack russell x foxie..In the last pic he's playing air guitar in his sleep:lol:

Ben


----------



## raged (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is my Weimaraner


----------



## Barno111 (Dec 14, 2008)

This is Bella and Jeda. Both pure bread staffy's. Bella is 4 now and jeda is going on 2. (i think). Bella is the red one and jeda a black one! enjoy


----------



## mungus (Dec 14, 2008)

Jess my 9 going onto10 yo border collie.


----------



## macj81 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Me dogs*



Mum and the son of satan


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2008)

Zdogs said:


> He Is so cute, must update his pics please!
> 
> here's a couple of my girl



OMG those eyes are just beautiful! She is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## rmcneill (Dec 15, 2008)

This is Storm, she is 9 1/2 months. American Staffy


----------



## Zdogs (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the lovely comments all,
Miss B I don't know her parentage so my guess Is APBT x 

Storm Is lovely rmcneill, growing up to be quiet a Boofa! lol
my girl Is only tiny probably about 18kgs, yet some of her pics her head looks
as though It belongs on a 30kg+ dog! :shock:


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 16, 2008)

i have heaps of dogs, get ready for lotsa pics


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Vixen (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the English Springers? 

Can't post any photos as im yet to honoured by the company of a dog, but will be getting a Bullmastiff and German Shepherd in the next few years.


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 16, 2008)

yep i have 3 english springers, fantastic dogs...u should get one!


----------



## TRIMACO (Dec 16, 2008)

Ty and Storm, both girls and both a bit of this and a bit of that. Storm looks mostly rotty and Ty was brought as a Dane x Arab. What do you think?


----------



## ad (Dec 16, 2008)

Gotta post a pic of this little blue staffy pup we are getting on Saturday, (Thanks to Gozz!)
the kids are over the moon, they dont realize the turmoil our household is about to be put into :lol:
hehe how wide is her back - compared to the leg - talk about a nugget 
We are calling her Rosie, they have made every colour rose except a blue one, but really...
Whole Lotta Rosie is a cool name for her hey?
Cheers
Adam


----------



## gozz (Dec 16, 2008)

Ad she is a sweet thing, follows me everywhere lol ,loves to get in the water dish and dig until its all over the floor. And comes when called ,and sits now when told, very smart for a Staffy ,shes going to love her new home the kids are going to adore her cheers


----------



## grimace256 (Dec 17, 2008)

hilly said:


> This is my little buddy Vegas, a six month old purebred Rhodesian ridgeback. Loyal to a fault, protective 30kgs and still growing!


 
your dogs awesome. my friends got a rhodesian ridgeback.  yours has a really nice ridgeback thingo lol


----------



## grimace256 (Dec 17, 2008)

c moore said:


> here's a pic of my wife and daughter's first litter of Yorkshire Terriers
> and a pic of the proud father.


 
that father looks like a chick dog


----------



## grimace256 (Dec 17, 2008)

yewww. finally some rotties. wheres the german shepherds and dobermans??????????????????


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

Want to hear a Puppy Horror story?? this happened to close friends of mine last week. OK, starts with our friends 6 year old staffy getting put down as it had bone cancer....soooo......after a few month grievance my mates missus talked him into looking for a new pup as he was very down about loosing his mate...So they went down to the pound and found a pregnant female staffy... Great!!!! she was on hold till she birthed, then all were up for offer... they kept ringing for updates..it had two pups... they said tops, we want the lot (they were to keep the pups, adult female was to be given to his mum)....the pound said OK, well, they are up for grabs on this date..... after the pups had been weanded, vet checked, micro chipped ect ect.. cant hold them for you, just make sure you get down here when the gates open. soooo they turned up hours early waited for the gates to open, there were stacks of people waiting too.. but they were first in, got all 3 dogs!!! Happy Days ..... untill, one of the pups didn't seem right a few days later... took it to the vets... it was severely constipated.... because????? it had no backside!!!! had to be put down. So much for the pounds vets "health check" !!! They were left in tears..not that they had lost their dog but because it had lived 8 weeks with such a terrible ailment..


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 17, 2008)

getting my rotti pup on friday, cant wait! will post pics.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 17, 2008)

These are my naughty babies, Binda and Tezarli. Binda is tan and white, Tezarli is tricolour. Are both king charles spanial x maltese. 1st 3 pics are when they 1st came home and last 2 are more rescent.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

some updated pics, he is growing fast!!! 12 weeks, 10kgs... he's a funny sod.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 17, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Want to hear a Puppy Horror story?? this happened to close friends of mine last week. OK, starts with our friends 6 year old staffy getting put down as it had bone cancer....soooo......after a few month grievance my mates missus talked him into looking for a new pup as he was very down about loosing his mate...So they went down to the pound and found a pregnant female staffy... Great!!!! she was on hold till she birthed, then all were up for offer... they kept ringing for updates..it had two pups... they said tops, we want the lot (they were to keep the pups, adult female was to be given to his mum)....the pound said OK, well, they are up for grabs on this date..... after the pups had been weanded, vet checked, micro chipped ect ect.. cant hold them for you, just make sure you get down here when the gates open. soooo they turned up hours early waited for the gates to open, there were stacks of people waiting too.. but they were first in, got all 3 dogs!!! Happy Days ..... untill, one of the pups didn't seem right a few days later... took it to the vets... it was severely constipated.... because????? it had no backside!!!! had to be put down. So much for the pounds vets "health check" !!! They were left in tears..not that they had lost their dog but because it had lived 8 weeks with such a terrible ailment..



wow thats shocking!

We recently ended up with a lil mutt, staffy x bullterrier
Long story short, went to have a look at a portable cot and ended up coming home with one of 3 very mistreated pups.
They claimed their papered staffy was jumped by a friends bullterrier, and the guy thought mutts were worthless and had runied his female etc etc etc blah blah....
They were all filthy, literally covered in fleas and skin over bone.

Basically i left with a pup and not the cot. (wasnt worth it anyway)
As soon as i had the lil guy home, he was fed (could see his ribs and his backside sticking out etc) wormed, got rid of all his fleas and bathed him.

2 weeks later, boris has put on weight, his fur is growing back from the bald patches from scratching and hes doing fine and hes the most adorable affectionate lil guy!
His favourite nap spot is in front of the rocker at my daughters feet


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> wow thats shocking!
> 
> We recently ended up with a lil mutt, staffy x bullterrier
> Long story short, went to have a look at a portable cot and ended up coming home with one of 3 very mistreated pups.
> ...



Anything with bully in it will make an awesome dog! Sounds like Boris has found an awesome new home, but you know this is the puppy pic thread so you really do need to put pics up


----------



## FAY (Dec 17, 2008)

When we were looking for a dog about 7 years ago we did the right thing and went to the RSPCA to get a dog and to give it a loving home so it wouldn't be destroyed.
We were looking for a girl dog and there wasn't a great deal to choose from.
Anyway we picked out a nice sort of white fluffy type dog that I thought would suit us.
Well, it was an effort for them to even speak to us and told us that it was not ready to go to a home yet.
Any normal person would of asked us for our phone number, told us that they would contact us when it was read y to go etc and be really happy that someone was willing to give it a new lease of life.
We were spoken to as if we had no right to even speak and didn't even face us to talk..kept turning their back on us.
As we were treated so poorly. we thought stuff them...I would rather pay for a breed of dog that we really want and be treated properly...so we did and that is how we came about getting our gorgeous Great Dane Lucy.
Sorry, I would never go back again....
We will go back to the breeder in about 12 months to fill our house with love again.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's a new one of my boy (bully) and my bros new puppy Bear (labrador)


----------



## Miss B (Dec 18, 2008)

JasonL said:


> it had no backside!!!! had to be put down. So much for the pounds vets "health check" !!! They were left in tears..not that they had lost their dog but because it had lived 8 weeks with such a terrible ailment..



That is so sad 



becswillbe said:


> 2 weeks later, boris has put on weight, his fur is growing back from the bald patches from scratching and hes doing fine and hes the most adorable affectionate lil guy!
> His favourite nap spot is in front of the rocker at my daughters feet



Pics!!! 

Assuming all goes well, my new pup should be arriving around Valentines day (which is the day before my birthday). OH has already warned me that I'm not getting a Christmas, Valentines or birthday pressie - the pup is it :lol: Have been on the waiting list for this litter for months, so I'm excited that the countdown is finally on.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 18, 2008)

Miss B said:


> That is so sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wait is just horrible! What are you getting?


----------



## Ristof (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are my two a few months back 
The black one in the back is a 4yr old spanador Den and 9mth Lab Archie (in the photo he is only 5mth)





Archie is now a lot bigger then what he is in this photo
He towers over Den


----------



## Colin (Dec 18, 2008)

my rottie when he was still a pup  with his "azaria" toy


----------



## sholmes (Dec 18, 2008)

my bitch candy english staffy pure breed 4months old :lol:


----------



## Ristof (Dec 18, 2008)

Just like to add that the shinny black coat on Archie has now got chocolate brown in it


----------



## Miss B (Dec 18, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> The wait is just horrible! What are you getting?



I know, waiting is terrible and I'm not a patient person!! 

I'm getting a Japanese Spitz. They look a bit like a miniature Samoyed I guess.

http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=japanese+spitz&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 18, 2008)

Miss B said:


> I know, waiting is terrible and I'm not a patient person!!
> 
> I'm getting a Japanese Spitz. They look a bit like a miniature Samoyed I guess.
> 
> http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=japanese+spitz&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2



God they look high maintenance!


----------



## Miss B (Dec 18, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> God they look high maintenance!



They're actually not! 

The coat is a typical spitz-breed coat, much like my Siberians. Very easy to keep clean - dirt and mud falls right off. They have no doggy odour. My pup is going to be a show dog, so probably bathed once a week, brushed a couple times a week and then a bit of grooming on the day of the show. Nothing excessive though. Japanese Spitz are also known to lick their legs and feet clean, much like a cat. Very clean little dogs!!


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 19, 2008)

Miss B said:


> They're actually not!
> 
> The coat is a typical spitz-breed coat, much like my Siberians. Very easy to keep clean - dirt and mud falls right off. They have no doggy odour. My pup is going to be a show dog, so probably bathed once a week, brushed a couple times a week and then a bit of grooming on the day of the show. Nothing excessive though. Japanese Spitz are also known to lick their legs and feet clean, much like a cat. Very clean little dogs!!



Your a sucker for punishment hey B 
3 huskies and soon a spitz puppy and a bunch of beardie bubs eating you out of house and home


----------



## Miss B (Dec 19, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Your a sucker for punishment hey B



Sure am


----------



## gravitation (Dec 19, 2008)

Miss B said:


> I know, waiting is terrible and I'm not a patient person!!
> 
> I'm getting a Japanese Spitz. They look a bit like a miniature Samoyed I guess.
> 
> http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=japanese+spitz&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2




Gonna clip this one off?


Hahaha.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 19, 2008)

Ristof said:


> Here are my two a few months back
> The black one in the back is a 4yr old spanador Den and 9mth Lab Archie (in the photo he is only 5mth)
> 
> 
> ...




My god it's face. I just want to smooch it.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 20, 2008)

here's my new girl jaida.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 20, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Well Luna isn't a puppy (she's almost two) but I may as well post a few piccies of her too.


 I used to have a gorgeous Siberian, he looked a bit like that, but we had to give him away, now he's someones top breeder! Ps, he's the adult black and white!
http://www.tradingpost.com.au/Pets-...5QLirKF&StartImage=IMG_1609.JPG&AutoPlay=true


----------



## gravitation (Dec 20, 2008)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> here's my new girl jaida.



Beautiful dog, i'm buying a rotti pup next year.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 20, 2008)

Zdogs said:


> He Is so cute, must update his pics please!
> 
> here's a couple of my girl
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous! Is she an APBT?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 20, 2008)

Heres a better pic of my guy, he's a real cutie!


----------



## itbites (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's my new little girl  just picked her up yesterday...
very spur of the moment but I couldn't resist!
She's a pug x staff & her fav thing to do is SLEEP!! lmao


----------



## itbites (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohh forgot! Her name is Tinkerbell aka piglet


----------



## andyscott (Dec 20, 2008)

itbites said:


> Ohh forgot! Her name is Tinkerbell aka piglet


 
And SNORES like a freight train :lol:


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 4, 2009)

ths is my latest , his name is floyd, he is mastiff x bull arab. pic taken at 12 weeks.


----------

